# Blue tooth??



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Jon any news when should we be getting the Blue Tooth for our cars or when is the retro kit gonna be available.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

No new news...

:dunno:


----------

